# Barf for Puppies



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All,
Jenson arrives in just a few weeks and since it is over two years ago since our cocker Bentley arrived, I need to retrain myself on everything puppies. 

Bentley was already barf fed from the breeder so I have always maintained a part barf (organic frozen roles) part kibble diet. I know that the breeder of Jenson is not feeding a barf diet. How should I introduce this to his diet when he arrives home?

Thanks so much 
Jensons Mum


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Just slowly at a time mixing about 10% into the food at first and then upping it over a week., I've just introduced it to my 8 month old pup had no problems!


----------



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

...great thanks.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

Peanut was, as I have said in other threads (sorry readers !), getting bored with her kibble only food very quickly. She refused to eat nearly anything sometimes, and at 11/12 ish weeks it was quite worrying. We read up about barf and decided to go down that roue the next day.

Well, different dog doesn't come close to the way she walloped off her food from the first feed on barf. She still has a small amount of kibble mixed in, but that is because we had bought in bulk before Peanut arrived :'(.

Personally I would give your dog the change quite quickly, not necessarily all change in one go but quick as they absolutely love it. Tripe is a particular favourite but not with the wife ;D who sprays air freshener after it !!

At 16 weeks Peanut knows at the end of a walk she is going to be fed and pulls on the lead to get back asap, runs to the kitchen and barks for her meal, no better write up for barf in my opinion!


Regards,

Graham


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to agree with grahama here, though Oscar was also picky with his food at 12 weeks, i think they all are a bit. But the ~BARF is much better, he loves the food, (lamb neck for brekkie this morning) and the difference in the amount and onsistency of waste is amazing! I's recommend it!


----------

